

Ask HN: What mailserver can we use? - damaru

I&#x27;ve been receiving more and more complains from my client that their mail is being block by apple, microsoft and google. It seems to become a trend to block shared hosting mail server from these big guys and why not? The more they block shared mail server the more people will sign up with microsoft mail, gmail and apple - so it&#x27;s a win win situation for them.<p>I would prefer no to move to a public free service - but I understand that shared hosting doesn&#x27;t provide the best mail server. Going all the way to run your own vps with your own mailserver seems probably a nice way to go about it, yet adds a lot of work and I am not sure I could charge for such a service to my client. It&#x27;s not really in the culture to pay for mailserver service. What are people using here on HN? Are there reliable mail server service that make sure not to end up on spam listing, by monitoring the usage before it hits a spam cop site?
======
snori74
If you use a shared system then you are at the mercy of both (a) the expertise
of whoever configures and maintains it, and (b) the behaviour of others on
that shared system. Chances are high that it's poorly configured and
maintained and that other on the same host are spammers, or their systems are
infected with spam-sending bots - so your IP gets on all the blacklists.

If your client _really_ cares about getting mail through then they _will_ be
happy to pay for a service, or for you to work though a good setup of postfix
on a VPS. If they're _not_ willing to pay for this then don't stress about it.

------
SSH007
Mail doesn't get blocked because of the mail server you are using, but rather
what you are sending and who you are sending it to. If you/your clients send
spam mail (unsolicited emails) then no matter what you use, you'll get
blocked. Even if you use Google/Yahoo or anyone else's services, you'll get
your account suspended if you send spam. You can setup your own mailserver but
make sure you have relays turned off so others can't use your mailserver to
send unsolicited emails.

~~~
damaru
Well in the case of shared hosting, if any user of that shared hosting spams,
it will block the whole server. So the idea of using a vps is more and more
interesting - now just have to find a way to market that to my users :D

